# Dental Preps



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So you have some extra toothbrushes, a goodly supply of toothpaste, and 2000 yards of mil-spec parafloss stashed. What other dental-type preps are in your toybox?

_Real_ preppers would have all their teeth extracted and have some stainless steel dentures made, but most of us aren't willing to go that far. So what other stuff is worth having?

(All I have is a couple of tubes of oragel type stuff with 10% benzocaine)

*NOTE: There is a thread summary on page 4*


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Pliers. Sutures. 12 bottles of vodka.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a few tubes of oragel and several temporary filling kits. I also have a bottle of clove oil.

I have a copy of where there is no dentist and instructions on how to make my own fillings with clove oil and zinc powder if I recall correctly. I don't actually have the powder though.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Plenty of toothpaste and plenty of antiseptic mouthwash too. We also have 10 or 12 tubes of Orajel Maximum strength, floss, and 
some Dentemp filling kits and oh ya a couple dozen tooth brushes. 

I need the book Denistry for Dummies for that day, LOL

We try to stay up with our dental needs that way if SHTF we'll be good for awhile.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This is a great topic for serious discussion. The basics I have covered. Tooth brushes tooth paste floss and oragel. Gingivitis killed a pharaoh so it could nab us too. Keeping the teeth clean would be a huge moral booster and make you feel nice too. And it's preventative maintenance as well to prevent the need for something more. Aside from that I am ill prepared for dental health should we lose grid for several months.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Look on eBay and you can find dental extraction kits. I bought this kit:

8 Pcs Basic Dental Surgery Extracting Extraction Forceps Elevators Set Kit | eBay

I made an offer of $15.00 and they accepted it. If you look on You Tube you can find a lot of videos where they extract teeth.
I second the Clove Oil and recommend Clove Oil Jell. I have used Clove Oil before and it works.

For short term you will want filling repair kits but long term SHTF you will want a proper dental extraction kit. Don't forget antibiotics. You will want to research dry sockets so you can avoid them.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I remember seeing my grandfather take a straw from the broom, dip it in battery acid, then apply it to his aching tooth. He said it killed the nerve and made the pain go away. He was a crazy old coot, and I'm not suggesting anyone try this.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Topical anesthetic, temporary filling material, cloves or clove oil, cotton balls. Antibiotics are covered with medical. hydrogen peroxide, could substitute scotch or vodka in a pinch. Soft wax (like the kind that covers braces). Cloves or clove oil can provide relief from tooth pain, its not just an old wives tale. Hint. This is right up my alley as I treat dental disease all day and have to handle the after hours callers until I can get them into the office. Motrin, Tylenol, aspirin. Ice/heat pack. A lot of this stuff will be in your first aid kit. Lots of spare tooth brushes, tooth paste and floss as previously mentioned. Salt and/or baking soda can substitute for tooth paste in a pinch.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Look on eBay and you can find dental extraction kits. I bought this kit:
> 
> 8 Pcs Basic Dental Surgery Extracting Extraction Forceps Elevators Set Kit | eBay
> 
> ...


Great price. Some dental companies want 4 or 5 hundred dollars for one forcep. Just make sure you know what your doing or you could go from bad to worse.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Check out Doom and Bloom. Dr. Alton has a great article on extracting teeth.

How to Extract a Tooth | Medical Preparedness | Doom and Bloom (TM) | Doom and Bloom (TM)

Please read and print it for your library.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I have a few tubes of oragel and several temporary filling kits. I also have a bottle of clove oil.
> 
> I have a copy of where there is no dentist and instructions on how to make my own fillings with clove oil and zinc powder if I recall correctly. I don't actually have the powder though.


Your on the right track.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Pliers. Sutures. 12 bottles of vodka.


Alcohol thins your blood. If you have to extract a tooth you will bleed a lot more than is necessary.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Camel923, so what do dentists actually use to fill teeth, and is it available to the general public?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Check out Doom and Bloom. Dr. Alton has a great article on extracting teeth.
> 
> How to Extract a Tooth | Medical Preparedness | Doom and Bloom (TM) | Doom and Bloom (TM)
> 
> Please read and print it for your library.


 Good article. very basic. I would keep a hard copy around somewhere for just in case. Maybe look on u tube and see if there is a video demonstration some where.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Good article. very basic. I would keep a hard copy around somewhere for just in case. Maybe look on u tube and see if there is a video demonstration some where.


I have viewed several videos on You Tube. There are quite a few dentists on there.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> Camel923, so what do dentists actually use to fill teeth, and is it available to the general public?


They will not sell it publically due to liability concerns and some environmental ones. I would follow Arklatex's advise and use temporary material. In unskilled hands you are least likely to cause greater harm that way. It is possible to provide fillings without power but it is laborious and you have to know what you are doing, be able to have the right hand skills (lots of practice) and have all the right equipment. I saw an instructor in school do it when the power went out. He put his 20 in the Army and used nothing more modern than a flash light.

The white ones are basically feldspar with a bonding agent that is closely related to know carcinogenics. Poor shelf life and very sensitive to light, temperature and moisture. The ugly grey ones that have some mercury, bound up with other metals when mixed properly so they are not absorbable by humans, will work in just about any conditions and store a very long time. Maybe indefinitely.

In a real pinch a little wood putty or auto body putty might make due but only as a desperate measure of last resort. But your talking about if the bite is off by a human hair you could have a lot of pain until corrected. I do not know of this being used nor do I advocate it. Mess it up and you very well may be worse off. I will say that if you can in a SHTF situation find a dentist to barter with, do so. Super glue will be eventually dissolved by saliva. If you seal in decay, it will eventually reach the nerve and abcess.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

One might use a cartridge case as a temporary cap.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fill it with temporary filling material to keep debris out. Make sure it doesn't affect your bite or dig into your gums ( cut to correct size). Otherwise it will hurt anyway.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I am blessed. My daughter is a dentist, so we have the instruments, anesthetic, filling material, and antibiotics. She has a ton of experience working in 3rd world situations, which is very different from here. I can only emphasize the importance of good dental hygiene and preventative care. Dental abcesses can kill you. A simple extraction can also kill you if bacteria gets into the bone.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

For those that are not fortunate enough to have a dentist in the family, I suggest keeping up with dentist appointments and having needed work done. The last thing you need is for a problem to flare up in the middle of a two week disaster event.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

http://hesperian.org/wp-content/uploads/pdf/en_dent_2012/en_dent_2012_fm.pdf

Study how a dentist operates in the 3rd World and what the basic tools are .... then head over to Med Vet for the tools & supplies Dental Products - Veterinary Supplies, Medical Products for clinics, hospitals


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Illini Warrior said:


> http://hesperian.org/wp-content/uploads/pdf/en_dent_2012/en_dent_2012_fm.pdf
> 
> Study how a dentist operates in the 3rd World and what the basic tools are .... then head over to Med Vet for the tools & supplies Dental Products - Veterinary Supplies, Medical Products for clinics, hospitals


Good suggestion Caution: I would only consider as lay person trying this stuff myself if there was no option of professional help. Mistakes can turn out badly. Around 1900 dental disease was the second leading cause of death in London England. No antibiotics were known and no anethetic was used so people avoided the dentist out of fear of pain, even if it meant death.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Since my wife and I both have dentures, we have stocked some ora-jel and toothbrushes to help keep them clean. :grin:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

I have performed two tooth extractions on myself in the last 3 months. I have a set of stainless steel extraction forceps. Upper and lower teeth, and front and back teeth require different types of forceps.

I had two very painful teeth that have been bothering me off and on for a number of months, so I decided to try to extract them myself. Better to practice on myself than on somebody else, right?

We also have plenty of antibiotics, and plenty of liquor, so I was about as prepared as I could be.

Both extractions went well, without any complications. One of the teeth was a single root bottom tooth, and the other was a double root bottom tooth. I believe I had about six shots of Black Velvet for each extraction, for pain of course.

The extraction tools worked great. The bleeding I had was normal for tooth extractions. I took Amoxicillin for several days. I had no post-extraction complications, such as excess pain or swelling or infection.

My "experiment" was a success, and I would not hesitate to extract more teeth, if I had to. I also saved myself about $600.00 in dental fees by doing it myself.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> This is a great topic for serious discussion. The basics I have covered. Tooth brushes tooth paste floss and oragel. Gingivitis killed a pharaoh so it could nab us too. Keeping the teeth clean would be a huge moral booster and make you feel nice too. And it's preventative maintenance as well to prevent the need for something more. Aside from that I am ill prepared for dental health should we lose grid for several months.


I have the basics covered as well. Don't really think about this aspect of prepping tho. I will have to give this more thought.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I have performed two tooth extractions on myself in the last 3 months. I have a set of stainless steel extraction forceps. Upper and lower teeth, and front and back teeth require different types of forceps.
> 
> I had two very painful teeth that have been bothering me off and on for a number of months, so I decided to try to extract them myself. Better to practice on myself than on somebody else, right?
> 
> ...


Glad it worked for you. I have seen success and failure by the average person doing this. While it can be done Amd done well it can also be botched in which case that $600 looks like a sweet deal. I stand by my reccomendation to refrain from doing it yourself just to save a buck. Only do this if you really have no professional help available.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> ...Just make sure you know what your doing or you could go from bad to worse.


If I had a nickel for every time someone said that to me...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> I have performed two tooth extractions on myself in the last 3 months. I have a set of stainless steel extraction forceps. Upper and lower teeth, and front and back teeth require different types of forceps.
> 
> I had two very painful teeth that have been bothering me off and on for a number of months, so I decided to try to extract them myself. Better to practice on myself than on somebody else, right?
> 
> ...


Well...one time I amputated my left leg then sowed it back on and did my own rehab. After 3 days of intense rehab I was kicked a record setting 80 yard Super Bowl game winning field goal, left footed! 

Just kidding... but damn Patriot, you need to call me when you do something crazy like that again. Hell, I would have enjoyed watching that.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> If I had a nickel for every time someone said that to me...[/QUOTE.
> 
> I know. I just do not want anyone screwing the pooch and feeling I am responsible. I also have been put in a position to have to fix a do-it-your- selfers botched job. Then get cussed at because I could not wave a magic wand and fix it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> ...
> 
> I know. I just do not want anyone screwing the pooch and feeling I am responsible. I also have been put in a position to have to fix a do-it-your- selfers botched job. Then get cussed at because I could not wave a magic wand and fix it.


Rest assured, the next time Mrs Slippy catches me trying to pull a tooth with a set of Craftsmen Pliers and shots of Old RotGut, I'm singing like a canary..."but dear, Camel923 said it was OK". layful:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will reply back that I definitely told him no booze before during or after.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

So I think we are really looking at 2 "levels" of preps here.

First, supplies for a "short term" situation lasting anywhere from a few days to a month or so. Plenty of toothpaste, toothbrushes, floss, some oral analgesic (like max strength Oragel), general pain relievers like Motrin or Tylanol, a few temporary filling kits, and maybe some clove oil would probably be enough to see you through this kind of short term emergency. Salt or baking soada can be used as a toothpaste substitute.

If actual dental care is available, it's a bad idea to try to do anything more complicated by yourself.

In a full blown TEOTWAWKI emergency, where you wouldn't have access to a dentist for a long period of time, there are several additional things you might want to have on hand.

First of all, you should have some source of information. Where There Is No Dentist was mentioned as a good resource, as was the Doom and Bloom website and YouTube vids on tooth extraction and the like. I'm sure there are also military FMs or TMs on the subject.

Second, you would need the tools. A basic dental surgery/extraction kit like this one (BASIC DENTAL SURGERY KIT) was mentioned, and for the price, it's hard to argue. You might also need cottonballs, antibiotics, more pain relievers, and earplugs to muffle the sound of screaming.

Finally, those with dentures should stock denture adhesive and whatever cleaning agents they use.

Thanks to everyone who contributed. Dental health is an important and over-looked prep. Keep smiling!


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

Not easy to look at!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> So I think we are really looking at 2 "levels" of preps here.
> 
> First, supplies for a "short term" situation lasting anywhere from a few days to a month or so. Plenty of toothpaste, toothbrushes, floss, some oral analgesic (like max strength Oragel), general pain relievers like Motrin or Tylanol, a few temporary filling kits, and maybe some clove oil would probably be enough to see you through this kind of short term emergency. Salt or baking soada can be used as a toothpaste substitute.
> 
> ...


Great summary. Only thing to add is for those with dentures is to have a denture repair kit. Super glue melts the edges of the acrylic and if its not placed together exactly you just ruined your denture. Gorilla glue expands too much. Body putty and a dremal if long term an no dentist or denturist available. Remember being off just atimy bit will cause big problems or a failure.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Well...one time I amputated my left leg then sowed it back on and did my own rehab. After 3 days of intense rehab I was kicked a record setting 80 yard Super Bowl game winning field goal, left footed!
> 
> Just kidding... but damn Patriot, you need to call me when you do something crazy like that again. Hell, I would have enjoyed watching that.


You're right, Slippy! I should have videotaped the extractions and put them on YouTube. I could be FAMOUS right now! :cower:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

Tennessee said:


> Not easy to look at!


Wow, this kid could have held every "speed-eating" contest on the planet! He should have kept those choppers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Good suggestion Caution: I would only consider as lay person trying this stuff myself if there was no option of professional help. Mistakes can turn out badly. Around 1900 dental disease was the second leading cause of death in London England. No antibiotics were known and no anethetic was used so people avoided the dentist out of fear of pain, even if it meant death.


in regard to any of this DIY medical care covered in the prepper sites - ALWAYS serious SHTF usage only - leave to the freaking professionals .... reminds me of a story - guy's wife suddenly had a lump appear - the DIYer gets out his knife to investigate - blood starts squirting out like a firehouse - wife is dead in minutes - a major artery had surfaced & bulged - save it for the movies

but the reason for my posting .... talking about turn of the century dental aid ... the Survival Library has a section of old dental text books available for downloading ....

READ THE DISCLAIMER ....

_Many of these books are from an age before Attorneys and Government Agencies existed to protect us from ourselves, the world and ensure that we'd all live forever and never suffer a scratch, bruise or other injury.

These books have been collected over the years primarily for their Historical value in teaching us about the way prior generations lived.

ALWAYS keep in mind that the knowledge, techniques and skills in these books come from a century ago, sometimes earlier. They date from a time before we understood such things as disease vectors and the toxicity of substances such as mercury. While we've included the medical and food related books because there are many valuable, tried and true techniques that have been forgotten over time, they do contain formulas, recipes and knowledge that we now know to be dangerous and harmful. Before considering using any of these techniques or applying the skills and knowledge in them, apply common sense and modern knowledge. If you're in any doubt about the safety of something in these books either consult an expert or don't use them._

Library Index | Survivor Library


----------

